# Strahd's Goblinoid mini campaign "Yar Gock" - (recruiting is currently closed)



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm thinking of running a Goblinoid "mini campaign", and I want to test the reaction for such an idea.
The party members will be part of the small Yar-Gock tribe (110 individuals), a tribe who lives on a low, lone mountain, the tribe was banished from his previous location by a big tribe of Dwarves.
The party members will not be ordinary "citizens" of the tribe, but will be on the higher society rank of the tribe who consist a majority of goblins, several hired hobgoblins, Bugbear slavers and a ruthless Ogre, which is the personal body guard of the Goblin Mogur - Tribe's leader.
The Party will handle some interesting events from the other side of the table, doing some special tasks to ensure the survival of the tribe and to please the Now-powerful Goblin leader, maybe even taking his spot by brutal force later in the campaign. 
The main goal of the tribe is to survive, seconds goals are to expend, obtain slaves and pillage other settlements, explore the heart of their new home and finally conquer their old homeland back and declare a successful revenge on the Dwarves.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm always up for any game run by you, Strahd. This sounds pretty fun. I'd have to know what books you are allowing before throwing out a concept, though.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 19, 2007)

Gotta say, the prospect of playing a demihuman appeals to me. Oh, and what does Yar-Gock mean in goblin?   

WarShrike


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Gotta say, the prospect of playing a demihuman appeals to me. Oh, and what does Yar-Gock mean in goblin?




I'm not sure, but I just want the chance for my PC to yell "Bree-Yark!"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 19, 2007)

*Gruk*

Gruk Is the name of goblin showing up here soon. Hopefully whit some sort of shaman role.
Ive seen game mastered by you Strand and i see forward , if selected, to play these small creatures by your rule. 

As Rhun says, what books are you accepting in this game?


----------



## ObiAndy (Oct 19, 2007)

This sounds like loads of fun!  I'd be very interested in participating.  Just think of the mayhem!


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 19, 2007)

hahaha, this should be good


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 20, 2007)

It's always fun to see things from a different viewpoint.  I think it would be a rewarding challenge to play out the role of a goblin dedicated to something other than just trying to kill PCs, I mean humanoids.  I'm totally up for this, and would love to take on the front-line role.  I like the idea of a goblin barbarian, but if you'd allow it I would be even more intrigued with a hobgoblin warblade (since the Bo9S even references a hobgoblin school specifically).


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd definately be interested in playing 'from the other side" as it were. Ktas would likely be a rogue or potentially a caster, depending on what books you allow.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 21, 2007)

Iglik would be a Warlock if you allow such beings. Distrusted, perhaps even feared, by Mogur for his supernatural abilities and the possible threat they represent to his continued rule, he is constantly sent on "suicide missions" in the hopes that he won't return from one of them.

WarShrike


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey, this looks cool.  So this isn't one of those tribes where the tribe shaman names all the children based on their visions is it?  I don't want to end up with a name like "Eats-The-Wrong-Berries-And-Gets-Sick-All-Over"

So I was thinking I'd like to try a cleric.

This link seems rather appropriate, if you don't know what this is I should warn you it's rather violent.

http://goblinscomic.com/


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

I would like to thank all the applying voices, now that I saw interest, I'll change this thread into a recruiting thread. 

I was thinking about a party of four, allowed races are Goblin, Hobgoblin and Bugbear, I will pick the four winners and place the rest as alts in the tribe.
Note the +1 LA of Hobgoblins and Bugbears.
I'll allow only the core classes with the rerstrication I note below, but for feats you can use the core books and the Complete series as well.

Classes should be as follow: (The names I wrote are only for Tribal Metaphore)
Bandit and Skirmisher (following the Rogue Class)
Bard
Elite Warriors or Slavers (following the Fighter class)
Barbarians
Hunters or Wolf Riders (Rangers)
Shaman (Sorcerer)
Witch Doctor (Druid or Priest)

No Wizard and no Paladins.

The Pecking Order of such Lawful Evil Society is:
1. Mogur
2. The Ruthless Ogre, Personal Super elite Bodyguards, the tribe's High Priest of
    Maglubiyet (The Mighty One, The Lord of Depths and Darkness).
3. Witch Doctors – A party member can be from within this social rank.
 Shamans – A party member can be from within this social rank. 
4. Hired Hobgoblins, Bugbear Slavers and Elite Goblin Warriors (Including Wolf
    riders), and other classes – A party member can be from within this social rank.
5. Ordinary Goblin warriors.
6. Female goblins.
7. goblins-imps
8. The old, crippled, and sick.
9. Slaves and prisoners.

Level: 2nd
Starting Equipment: 500 gp. (Well, goblins are poor, the leader owns most of the treasure, I suggest spending it all, because, if any gold coins are left, they will be transferred to the leader)
Alignment: Any Evil
Ability Generation: 28 point buy.
Hit Points: Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.
Source Material: Core + Complete Series, subject to approval by me.
Setting: I'll pick up a remote place in Greyhawk world, haven't decided yet.
Speed: I am looking for a moderate paced game, three posts per week is sufficient for this game, I'm DMing two more games over here.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I was thinking about a party of four, allowed races are Goblin, Hobgoblin and Bugbear, I will pick the four winners and place the rest as alts in the tribe.
> 
> Note the +1 LA of Hobgoblins and Bugbears.





Strahd, your note that bugbears are allowed, but your game starts at 2nd level. Bugbears start as a minimum of 4th level (+1 LA and 3 racial hit dice). Are you allowing them to be played without the racial HD?


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 22, 2007)

I am thinking  Bugbear Ranger going for Stone Death Assassin. How will that work?
Will I start as Bugbear Ranger 1 with and ECL of 5; or will have to start as as classless Bugbear with and ECL of 4; or only 1 level of humanoid with an ECL of 2; or something else?

_Rhun beat me to it..._


----------



## Paper_Bard (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hmmm....*

This looks interesting. Too bad I can't play a blue (Psionic goblin). It should be in the SRD.

If not, I guess I'll be a gobiln ranger who rides his wolf mount.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm looking at putting together a goblin druid. I'm not a fan of druids usually, but I think it would fit well with a goblin.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 22, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

I was looking for a MW tools for Mining so I went with the purely arbitrary and conservative 100gp and 20 lbs. How does that sound? 
Would it be OK to get a synergy bonus to Prof (Miner) Know from Know (Dungeoneering)?


```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][SIZE=4][B]Mek Thazug'il[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[I]Medium Humanoid (Goblinoid)          ECL 2 and 28 pts[/I]

[b]Race:[/b] Bugbear       	[b]Profession:[/b] Dwarf Hunter
[b]Gender:[/b] Male          	[b]Classes:[/b] Ranger 1
[b]Align:[/b] Lawful Evil	[b]Party Role:[/b] Scout/Light Skirmisher

[b]Languages Known:[/b] Com, Dwarf, Goblin, Undercommon

[b]Str[/b] 18 (+4) [6 pts +4 Racial]
[b]Dex[/b] 16 (+3) [6 pts +2 Racial]
[b]Con[/b] 16 (+4) [6 pts +2 Racial]
[b]Int[/b] 14 (+2) [6 pts]
[b]Wis[/b] 12 (+1) [4 pts]
[b]Chr[/b] 6  (+0) [0 pts -2 Racial]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Skills (32pts)[/b][/u][/color]

[b]Climb[/b]        	+8      = 4 [+4 Str]

[b]Hide[/b]        	+8      = 5 [+3 Dex]
[b]Move Silently[/b]	+8      = 1 [+3 Dex] [+4 Racial]

[b]Spot[/b]        	+6/8    = 5 [+1 Wis] [+2 vs Dwarves]
[b]Listen[/b]        	+6/8    = 5 [+1 Wis] [+2 vs Dwarves]

[b]Survival[/b]   	+6/8/10 = 5 [+1 Wis] [+2 vs Dwarves] [+2 when Underground]

[b]Prof (Miner)[/b]	+7      = 2 [+1 Wis] [+2 MW Tools] [+2 Know (Dung)]
[b]Knowl (Dung)[/b]	+7      = 5 [+2 Int]
[b]Knowl (Nat)[/b]	+4      = 0 [+2 Int] [+2 Survival]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Feats[/b][/u][/color]

[i]Armor (Light, Shields) Weapons (Simple, Martial)[/i]

[L1] [b]WF (Dwarven War Axe)[/b]
[R1] [b]Tracking[/b]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Combat[/b][/u][/color]

[b]BAB:[/b] +1            [b]Melee[/b] +5        [b]Ranged[/b] +4     [b]Mvmt:[/b] 30'
[b]HP:[/b]   11	   [b]Init:[/b] [+3 Dex]
[b]AC:[/b]   18               
    [+2 Leather] [+3 Dex] [+3 Natural Armor]


[b]Fort[/b]    +5     = +2 [+3 Con]
[b]Ref[/b]     +5     = +2 [+3 Dex]
[b]Will[/b]    +1     = +0 [+1 Wis]

[U][b]Weapons[/b]    [/U]      
    [B]Dwarven War Axe (MW)[/B] +7 1d10 +6/+8
   
(3) [B]Throwing Axes [/B]  
        Melee  +5 1d6 +4/+6    
        Ranged +4 1d6 +4/+6    

[b]Options[/b]

[u]Attack[/u]
Favored Enemy (Dwarves)

[u]Defense[/u]
--


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Special Abilities[/b][/u][/color]

[Racial] Darkvision 60', +3 Natural Armor, +4 Move Silently
[Ra 1] Favored Enemy (Dwarves) +2, Track, Wild Empathy

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Equipment:[/b][/u][/color]

  [b]Dwarven War Axe  (MW)[/b] [1d10, ×2, 8 lb, 330 gp]
3 [b]Axe, throwing[/b]         [1d6×2, 10 ft., 2 lb., 24 gp]
  [b]Leather[/b]  	       [+2, +6, 0, 10%, 30', 15 lb, 10gp]


[b]Backpack[/b] (2lbs, 2gp), Bedroll (5lbs, 0.1gp), 10 candles (0.1gp),
flint and steel (1gp), 2 waterskin (2gp),
Grappling Hook (4 lbs., 1gp), 100 Silk Rope (10 lbs., 20gp)
MW Miners Tools (20 lbs, 100gp)

[b]Belt Pouches (2)[/b] (1lbs, 2gp)
3 Caltrops (3lbs, 3 gp)

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Money and Other Tender[/b][/u][/color]

[b]GP[/b] 0



[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Physical Description[/b][/u][/color]

[B]Height:[/B] 7'2"         [B]Weight:[/B] 240 lbs
[B]Age:[/B] 22              [B]Handedness:[/B] Right
[B]Hair:[/B] Black          [B]Eyes:[/B] Reddish Orange
[B]Stature:[/B] Muscular    [B]Skin Color:[/B] Light Brown mottled Dark Brown and Grey


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]History[/b][/u][/color]
Mek was the sole survivor of a mining party that he was supervising when a 
Dwarven raiding party came in and killed pretty much every Goblin in the area. 
Mek was left for dead physically scarred from his right ear, down his jaw line, 
and down and across his throat. Mek and the other Goblins fought and killed 
many Dwarves that day. Mek and his kin in the area brought down what 
seemed to be a Dwarf commander and Mek, to this day, bears the 
commander's Dwarven War Axe into battle to hew its makers in twain.

Since that day Mek's voice has never been the same. He can whisper or talk 
softly OK, but anything more than that and it comes out as an almost 
unintelligible rasping croak. He prefers not to talk in general, and most 
commoners believe that he is a mute. Mek prefers to destroy things, especially 
Dwarves as a hobby and job.

Following the mining aftermath Mek was inducted into the [i]Black Order[/i] - those 
that train in the way of the Stone Death Assassins. He has focused and 
dedicated his rage to this study and mission for the Tribe. He works angrily 
and willingly for the tribe with the only hope that he will get the chance to 
kill as many Dwarves as possible. 


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b][u]Advancement[/u][/b][/color][sblock]
[i]CL20: Thief 3/Ranger 5 /Stone Death Assassin 5/Other PrC 7?? [/i]
[b]L01 Ra1 [/b]  Track, Wild Empathy, Wpn Focus
[b]L02 BgBr [/b]  
[b]L03 Ra2 [/b]  2 Wpn Fight,  Imp Natural Armor OR Imp Toughness
[b]L04 Ra3 [/b]  +1 Con, Endurance
[b]L05 SDA1 [/b]  
[b]L06 SDA2 [/b]  Imp Natural Armor OR Imp Toughness
[b]L07 SDA3 [/b]  
[b]L08 SDA4 [/b]  +1 Con
[b]L09 SDA5 [/b]  Imp Natural Armor 
[b]L10 Ra4 [/b]  
[b]L11 Ra5 [/b]  
[b]L12 Ro1 [/b]  Imp Natural Armor
[b]L13 Ro2 [/b]  
[b]L14 Ro3[/b][/sblock]
```


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 22, 2007)

I like the visual of a hobgoblin bard, probably a chanter who uses a large crude drum.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 22, 2007)

Gark 
Goblin Barbarian 2
Alignment C Neutral


```
Str 14 (10 point buy, -2 racial)
Dex 14 (4 point buy, +2 racial)
Con 16 (10 point buy)
Int 10 (2 point buy)
Wis 8 (0 point buy)
Cha 6 (0 point buy, -2 racial)

AC: 17 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 size)  Touch: 13   Flat-Footed: 17 (Uncanny Dodge)
HP: 27 (2d12+6)
Move: 40'

Fort +5 (+2 base, +3 Con)
Ref  +2 (+0 base, +2 Dex)
Will -1 (+0 base, -1 Wis)

MW Greataxe  +5(+1 BAB, +2 Str, +1 MW, +1 size)  (1d10+3)  20/x3
Warhammer +4 (1d6+3)  20/x3
Dagger  +4 (1d3+2)  19-20/x2
Shortbow  +4 (1d4)   20/x3

Feats/Abilities
Power Attack (1st level feat)
Fast Movement (Barb 1)
Rage 1/day (Barb 1)
Uncanny Dodge (Barb 2)

Skills
Climb  +2  (2 ranks, +2 Str, -2 ACP)
Hide  +6  (2 ranks, +2 Dex, +4 size, -2 ACP)
Jump  +2 (2 ranks, +2 Str, -2 ACP)
Ride  +6 (4 ranks, +2 Dex)
Spot  +1 (2 ranks, -1 Wis)  (CC)
Survival  +1  (2 ranks, -1 Wis)

Equipment
MW Greataxe (320)
Warhammer (12)
Dagger (2)
Short Bow  (30)
20 Arrows  (1)
Chain Shirt  (100)
Waterskin (1)
5 Tindertwigs (5)
Alchemist's Fire (20)

Total: 491
```

Gark was always a bit out of control.  He was the goblin who stood up to those bigger than he, often with such ferocity that his opponent backed down.  As he grew up, he was put to work gathering and chopping wood for the camp's fires.  he found that he enjoyed the feeling of an axe in his hands, and there was a certain satisfaction in the feeling of a thick branch or trunk snapping under his repeated assaults.  His temper and tendency to glare at anyone who made a noise around him made him even less liked in the camp than most goblins, but he didn't care.  He just kept chopping wood, building muscle, and testing himself against anyone who drew his ire.  He even fought one of the hobgoblin mercenaries over the dagger he now carries, before he had even been on a raid.
That fight led to him being trained to focus his anger and strength.  He was given a chance to prove his worth to the tribe, and he responded by leading a charge against a hastily-fortified wagon train.  He took hits from three crossbow bolts before he reached the enemy, but he didn't stop chopping until all were down, earning him first pick of the spoils (after Mogur, of course), and that was how he got his axe, _Kneechopper_.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Strahd, your note that bugbears are allowed, but your game starts at 2nd level. Bugbears start as a minimum of 4th level (+1 LA and 3 racial hit dice). Are you allowing them to be played without the racial HD?




Yep, sorry for not mentioning it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 22, 2007)

I want to be a goblin cleric but I don't know jack about maglubithingy... the goblin deity.  Don't even know what book it's in.  Should I just make it up or can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I want to be a goblin cleric but I don't know jack about maglubithingy... the goblin deity.  Don't even know what book it's in.  Should I just make it up or can someone enlighten me?




Maglubiyet
The Mighty One
The Lord of Depths and Darkness

Greater God, Goblin pantheon
God of Depths, Darkness, War, Discipline, Rulership 

[sblock=general]
Symbol: Bloody axe   
Alignment: Lawful Evil   
Shaman Alignment: LE, NE   
Worshippers: Goblin and hobgoblin tribes, especially warriors and chieftains   
Race: Goblin, hobgoblin   
Sex: Male   

Preferred Weapon: Axe (battle or hand, one must be taken at 1st level)   
Domains: Earth, Darkness, Protection, Destruction.

Abilities to God's clerics
  Control Undead at 1/2 level. rounded up 10 
  +2 on Diplomacy checks with goblins or hobgoblins 

Holy Days: New moon of Luna (ritual beheadings)   
[/sblock]
[sblock=Notes]
Goblin (and more rarely hobgoblin) witch doctors worship Maglubiyet
Temples are in natural caverns when possible, shrines made to look like cave mouths.
Maglubiyet's goblin hordes are locked in perpetual war with Gruumsh's orcish legions on the Martial plain and battle plains of Acheron 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
Maglubiyet, the Lord of Depth and Darkness, rules over his people with iron fist. Unlike the orcish tribes, all goblins and hobgoblins worship Maglubiyet first, though they may also honor other gods. Maglubiyet keeps a watchful eye on his servant deities, lest one of them usurp his power. Maglubiyet's shamans and witch doctors keep order within the tribes, but rarely lead them directly -- they prefer to guide, rather than rule. 
Maglubiyet demands human (or demi-human) sacrifice from his people on each new moon. These sacrifices are always decapitated with a single axe blow, followed by a burnt offering of their heart. After success in battle (regardless of the phase of the moon), sacrifices will be offered up from prisoners that have been captured. Dwarves and gnomes are the preferred victims, but orcs, humans and elves are also welcomed.
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 22, 2007)

*Question?*

*SVZ:* I posted this question with my character's post and am not sure if you saw it:



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I was looking for a MW tools for Mining so I went with the purely arbitrary and conservative 100gp and 20 lbs. How does that sound?
> Would it be OK to get a synergy bonus to Prof (Miner) Know from Know (Dungeoneering)?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 22, 2007)

Im gonna be building a Sorcerer. 

[Working]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 22, 2007)

So um, is it alright if I play a neutral cleric or does he have to be NE or LE?  I'm very bad at being evil.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 22, 2007)

*Non-Evil Shamans?*

From the above description it lists: _Shaman Alignment: LE, NE _

You might get away with playing *Lawful Neutral*, which would bear one component of your patron's alignment. Tue Neutral might not work.  

 Just a thought.


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok heres my submission for a rogue... 


Ktas, Male Goblin Rog2: CR 2; Small Humanoid (Goblinoid); HD 2d6+2(Rogue) ; hp 12; Init +4; Spd 30; AC:18 (Flatfooted:14 Touch:15); Atk +3 base melee, +6 base ranged; +6 (1d4+1, Shortbow, composite ( +1 Str Bonus)); +6 (1d4+1, Sword, short); +6 (, Thunderstone); +6 (1d4, Alchemist`s fire); SQ: Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft., Subtype: Goblinoid; AL NE; SV Fort +1, Ref +7, Will +0; STR 12, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 10, CHA 6.
Skills: Balance +5, Climb +6, Craft (Trapmaking) +3, Disable Device +5, Escape Artist +9, Hide +13, Jump +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +13, Open Lock +7, Ride +8, Search +6, Tumble +8. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Finesse.
Possessions: 
Weapons: Thunderstone (30 gp); Sword, short (10 gp); Alchemist`s fire (20 gp); Alchemist`s fire (20 gp); Alchemist`s fire (20 gp); Alchemist`s fire (20 gp); Shortbow, composite ( +1 Str Bonus) (150 gp).
Armor: Studded leather, Masterwork (175 gp).
Goods: Thieves` tools (30 gp); Backpack (2 gp); Bedroll (1 sp); Caltrops (1 gp); Chalk, 1 piece (1 cp); Flint and steel (1 gp); Marbles (2 sp); Rope, hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp).


Ktas is a vicious goblin skirmisher who specializes in slitting his preys throat while they sleep. More than a few of his rivals have suffered a similar fate, or stumbled in a fatal accident...
Smaller than most of the warriors, prefers to remain unseen. After all, hacking your foe to bits with an axe may be fun, but they can hit you back....

Smarter than most of his kin, Ktas realizes that in the grand scheme of things, Mogur is a relatively small fish, even if he is powerful by goblin standards. Ktas has heard of those the humans call 'assassins', those paid large sums for quiet kills, and dreams of one day jining their ranks. Until then, he works for the tribe while honing his skills and quietly squirreling away choice bits for himself...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Elite Goblin Wolf Rider*

[sblock]Name: Rtaden Ironeater
Gender: Male
Race: Goblin
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Age: 16
Height: 3’-3”
Weight: 42#

Str 12 (+1) {6, -2 race}
Dex 18 (+4) {10, +2 race}
Con 12 (+1) {4}
Int 10 (+0) {2}
Wis 8 (-1) {0}
Cha 12 (+1) {6, -2 race}

AC: 19 (+4 Dex, +1 size, +3 armor, +1 shield)
Touch: 15
Flatfooted: 15
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft
ACP: +0
BAB: +2
Grapple: -2
HP: 19

Racial Abilities: Small size, Darkvision 60ft, +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.

Saves:
Fort +4 (base 3, +1 Con)
Ref +4 (base 0, +4 Dex)
Will -1 (base 0, -1 Wis)

Weapons:
Kukri +7 melee 1d3+1 dmg 18-20/x2 S
Shortbow +7 ranged 1d4+1 dmg x3 70’ P

Feats:
Weapon Finesse (1st level)
Mounted Archery (1st level bonus)
Mounted Combat (2nd level bonus)

Skills:
Handle Animal +6 (5 ranks, +1 Cha)
Hide +8 (0 ranks, +4 Dex, +4 size)
Move Silently +8 (0 ranks, +4 Dex, +4 racial)
Ride +15 (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +4 racial, +2 synergy)

Language Known: Common, Goblin

Equipment:
MW Small Studded Leather (175gp, 10#, worn)
MW Small Buckler (165gp, 2.5#, arm)
Small Kukri (8gp, 1#, belt)
Small Composite Shortbow STR +1 (150gp, 1#, back)
40 Small Arrows (2gp, 3#, back)
Traveler’s Outfit (worn)

Mount:
Grimtooth; Male Wolf; Medium Animal; HD 2; hp 13; Init +2; Spd 50 ft.; AC 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12; BAB +1; Grp +2; Atk/Full Atk +3 melee (Bite, 1d6+1/x2); SA Trip; SQ low-light vision, scent; AL TN; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.

Skills & Feats: Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1 (+5)*; Track, Weapon Focus (bite).

Trip (Ex): A wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the wolf.
*Wolves have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So um, is it alright if I play a neutral cleric or does he have to be NE or LE?  I'm very bad at being evil.






			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The main goal of the tribe is to survive, seconds goals are to expend, obtain slaves and pillage other settlements, explore the heart of their new home and finally conquer their old homeland back and declare a successful revenge on the Dwarves.





Looks like you might have to learn to be evil there, DL...Caturing slaves and pillaging is certainly evil behavior.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 22, 2007)

Rhun is most likely right...    
This could be a good role playing challenge for you...

He could, as a Lawful Neutral Shaman, ensure that we enforce the tribes dictates without sullying himself with the dirty work. He will be a cleric which is higher up on the totem pole and be able to bully around those lower than him. Being slavishly dedicated to their god and tribe and while requiring complete submission by his subordinates to their will could be one way to play without being specifically evil. The laws and mission parameters will speak for themselves and the Shaman will ensure that their will is known and obeyed.

He wouldn't make friends very well as the rules and loyalty are what matters and not to confuzzled with emotions and morality.

What do ya think?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *SVZ:* I posted this question with my character's post and am not sure if you saw it:
> I was looking for a MW tools for Mining so I went with the purely arbitrary and conservative 100gp and 20 lbs. How does that sound?
> Would it be OK to get a synergy bonus to Prof (Miner) Know from Know (Dungeoneering)?



Yes


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So um, is it alright if I play a neutral cleric or does he have to be NE or LE?  I'm very bad at being evil.




Bring the Evil within you DL
Feel it, worship it, take it out …


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

Tailspinner 
The "Yar-Gock" tribe don't have Worgsat all, only wolves, so it will be a wolf rider.
Better take some "Handle animal" if you don’t want the wolf to dine on you


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 22, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yes



Kewl!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll end up recruting - 28.10.2007 Sunday.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 22, 2007)

But being evil is stupid and self destructive.  That's why evil never wins.  The only way to win by being evil is to already be stronger than everyone else around you or have no emotions whatsoever.  Otherwise people kill you.

I just don't find it fun to be evil and have everyone hate me.

Hrm... I'm interested in playing a goblin, and I'm interested in playing a cleric, but I'm not comfortable with performing human sacrifices... I guess if it's just Dwarves it's ok though. :\


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Strahd, will you allow the _Greenbound Summoning_ feat, or is it too overpowered for this campaign? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe I should play a druid or a bard instead.  What do you all think?


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the idea of playing things from the other side - one of my favourite characters was a hobgoblin bard. I took a half step in that direction with my half-orc game. It would be nice to have a crack at it as a player. 

I'm thinking a Wolf Rider. 2nd level seems a little low to be one of the Super elite warriors. After deciding to make the character female, I saw that females don't rank very well in goblin society - which just made it even better. I hope that you like her as much as I do. 



> There is something feral about Ur'nagi even by goblin standards. She lives, eats and sleeps with her wolf. She talks, when she talks, in low growls and snarls. She dresses in the furs of the animals she has killed, and paints her face with mud taken from the nearby streams. She looks more animal than goblin. She smells more animal than goblin. She likes to fight up close, working with her wolf to bring her opponents to the ground and ruthlessly exploiting the advantage.
> 
> As a female, Ur'nagi is not permitted to ride with the wolf pack. She is not permitted to call herself a wolf rider. She is not even permitted to call herself a warrior. Once she raged against it. Now she says nothing. But when the wolf pack ride out, she rides also, but always careful to stay out of range of the stones they throw at her. She hunts on the fringes of the battle and fights alone, but always seeking to work inwards towards the greatest prizes. Twice she has nearly stolen the leader kill from the wolf pack.
> 
> Had she been of lesser blood, perhaps she would have been cut down by now. But as the get of Mogur, she has escaped this fate. Perhaps she amuses Mogur. Perhaps she is bait for his rivals. Ur'nagi doesn't care. It has served to help keep her alive so far, although it has also summoned the green-eyed monster in many of the tribe. In a few more years Ur'nagi hopes to be powerful enough to need no-one's protection. And in a few more, she wants to be the one deciding who is favoured and who isn't.




Not sure of the mechanics yet - I was thinking rogue, but sneak attack doesn't work with prone characters. So maybe fighter, with feats to take advantage of the -4AC when prone and the AoO's created when opponents try to stand.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 23, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Strahd, will you allow the _Greenbound Summoning_ feat, or is it too overpowered for this campaign?
> Thanks.




Point me to the source please


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 23, 2007)

*Half way Summery*

Half way Summery
Rhun – Goblin Druid ?
War Shrike - ?
Drowned Hero – Race ? Shaman ?
Free Xenon – Bugbear Ranger 1 (Dwarf Hunter/scout)
Red Claw – Goblin Barbarian 2
Micar sin - Goblin rogue 2 (Skirmisher)
Dire Lemming - ?
Tailspinner – Goblin Fighter 2 (Wolf rider)
Paper Bard – Race? Ranger ?
Ethandrew – Hobgoblin bard ?
Doghead – female Goblin ? (Wold rider)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 23, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Tailspinner
> The "Yar-Gock" tribe don't have Worgsat all, only wolves, so it will be a wolf rider.
> Better take some "Handle animal" if you don’t want the wolf to dine on you




Updated


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 23, 2007)

I need guidance here. I really don't think I'd enjoy playing an evil character.  But I want to be a non-offensive role.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I need guidance here. I really don't think I'd enjoy playing an evil character.  But I want to be a non-offensive role.




I don’t know what say DL, goblins are evil and are raised in an evil and vicious society, goblins who were banished from tribes can change alignments, but this is not the case, this is a cruel and wicked campaign, focused on the evil acts of goblins, that is the only way a goblin can survive in the hostile environment – To be evil.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rhun – Goblin Druid ?




Correct; I should have Nerrak Spleenbiter posted up by the weekend. He'll also be a wolf rider, but only because his animal companion is a wolf. 

PC is mostly complete. Need to finish his equipment and pick a feat. Strahd, I'm going to hold off on the hole Greenbound SUmmoning for now, since it isn't much use at low levels (summoning times are to short to take advantage). If we progress in level, I'll bring it up again when we hit Level 3 or Level 6. 


"Black as midnight, black as pitch, blacker than the foulest witch."

*Nerrak Spleenbiter*
*Neutral Evil Goblin Druid 2*
*Experience: 1000 (?)*

[sblock=FLUFF]
APPEARANCE
Nerrak is tall for a goblin, and has a wiry, athletic build. Nerrak’s eyes are a yellow-green,  similar to a cat's eyes. His skin is dark, a sort of mottled blackish-grey in color. His features are typically hideous, at least to most humanoids: long, sharp jawline, jagged teeth, long hooked nose. He generally dresses in studded leather armor, over which he wears warm furs to protect against the chill of the wilderness. Nerrak wears several pieces of jewelry fashioned out of odd bits of bone, wood and rock: bracelets, necklaces, earrings and the like.

BACKGROUND
The story around the tribe is that Nerrak had been abandoned in the wilderness as a youngling. While being taught the ways of the hunt by several adult goblins, the hunting party had stumbled upon a dire bear. Od course, the goblin arrows had done little more than anger the beast. During the ensuing route, the adults had left Nerrak behind to buy time to cover their escape. Somehow, the young Nerrak managed to calm the beast, and then miraculously survived the long and dangerous trek back to the goblin camp alone.

It was at this point that Nerrak found that he had the ability to commune with the earth and the creatures of the land. Although his powers are still weak, they are growing as he learns to control those forces. He can already use his connection with the earth to heal minor wounds, to conjure fire, and even summon animals to serve him. These abilities have elevated him to a level of esteem in the Yar-Gock tribe, and Nerrack has found a place among the witchdoctors. 

Always one to carry a grudge, Nerrak made sure to use his newfound authority and power to ensure that those that had abandoned him met with untimely, and quite painful, deaths. Nerrak's wolf companion, a great black beast by the name of Daggermouth, watches the young witchdoctor's back.

PERSONALITY
Nerrak is a nasty, vile specimen of a goblin, cruel and capricious. He believes he is one of the chosen of Maglubyet...although not a cleric, Nerrak views his closeness with the earth as a closeness to the god, as earth is part of Maglubyet's portfolio. Nerrak is arrogant, and believes that someday he will take his place as true master of the tribe.

Despite Nerrak's connection with the earth (or maybe because of it), the young goblin is deathly afraid of water.
[/sblock]

[sblock=CRUNCH]
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 3’ 6”
*Weight:* 45 lb
*Eyes:* Green-Yellow
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Blackish-grey

*STR:* 12 [+1] 6 points, -2 racial 
*DEX:* 14 [+2] 4 points, +2 racial
*CON:* 12 [+1] 4 points
*INT:* 10 [+0] 2 points
*WIS:* 16 [+3] 10 points
*CHA:* 08 [-1] 2 points, -2 racial

*HP:* 16 (14 + 2)
*Armor Class:* 17 (10 base + 2 dex + 3 armor + 2 shield)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30' (30’ base)
*BAB:* +1
*Attack:*
- +3 Shortspear (1d4+1, x2) melee, +4 Shortspear (2d4+1, x2, 20 ft) thrown
- +3 Scimitar (1d4+1, 18-20)
- +4 Sling (1d3+1, x2, 50ft)

*FORT:* +4 (3 base + 1 con)
*REFL:* +2 (0 base + 2 dex)
*WILL:* +5 (3 base + 2 wis)

*Abilities:*
- _Small Size_
- _Darkvision 60'_
- _Spellcasting, divine_ 
- _Animal Companion_
- _Nature Sense_
- _Wild Empathy_
- _Woodland Stride_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _To Be Determined_

*Skills:*  (20) 
Concentration +5 (4 ranks, +1 con)
Diplomacy +1 (2 ranks, -1 cha)
Handle Animal +1 (2 ranks, -1 cha)
Heal +5 (2 ranks, +3 wis)
Hide +6 (0 ranks, +2 dex, +4 size)
Knowledge (nature) +2 (2 ranks)
Listen +5 (2 ranks, +3 wis)
Move Silently +6 (0 ranks, +2 dex, +4 racial)
Ride +8 (2 ranks, +2 dex, +4 racial)
Spot +5 (2 ranks, +3 wis)
Survival +5 (2 ranks, +3 wis)

*Languages:*
- _Goblin_
- _Common_

*Spells Per Day:*
Level 0 (DC12): 4 – Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
Level 1 (DC13): 3 – Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Entangle

*Equipment:*

*Armor & Shield*
- Studded Leather, masterwork (175gp, 10lb)
- Heavy wooden shield (7gp, 5lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Scimitar (15gp, 2lb)
- Shortspear (1gp, 1.5lb)
- Dagger 2gp, 0.5lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- Sling (-, -)
- 10 bullets (1sp, 2.5lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
- N/A

*Potions*
- 

*Mundane equipment*
- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, -lb)
- Backpack (2gp, 0.5lb)
- Bedroll (1sp, 1.25lb)
- Flint & steel (1gp, -lb)
- Chalk, 3 pieces (3cp, -lb)
- 4 sacks (4sp, 1lb)
- 5 days trail rations (25sp, 1.25 lb)
- Waterskin (1gp, 1lb)


Weight Carried: 
Remaining money: 


[sblock=Daggermouth, the wolf]
Size/Type: Medium Animal 
Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+2 
Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1) 
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Trip 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1* 
Feats: TrackB, Weapon Focus (bite) 
Advancement: 3 HD (Medium); 4-6 HD (Large) 

Trip (Ex)
A wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the wolf. 

Skills
*Wolves have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent. 
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 23, 2007)

Didn't you say any non good though?  I don't mind playing neutral characters.  It's just evil characters I don't like.  Being evil is silly and self destructive.  Nothing survives in the long term that way.


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 24, 2007)

Leaving aside the 'self destructive' thing...you're either stuck playing evil, or stuck playing someone who is just fine with assisting in evil acts on a regular and on going basis, soooo....


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, I guess I just shouldn't bother trying to fit into this game, what with all the other people who are interested and perfectly willing to play evil characters.


----------



## Scodi (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd be interested in playing in this as well, which sounds like fun. Here's my idea for a character:

Gortog, Goblin Shaman 
[sblock=Background]Growing up in Yar Gock, Gartog knew his future from a young age. He was destined to be a great witch doctor, his mother had told him as much. It was a future he looked forward to, a great future indeed. 

The witch doctors, after all, they hold the respect of the tribe. When a witch doctor speaks, people listen. Even the king would think twice before going against a witch doctor, and perhaps the will of Maglubiyet. A witch doctor then, with sufficient ambition, could be powerful. Little glory in the role, perhaps, but with that much influence, that much power, glory could be easily overlooked. 

However, as he trained it seemed that a religious path was not easy for a young goblin. Maglubiyet was supposed to be your guide, lead you in your attacks and give a goblin the strength to reach your enemies in their sleep, so you might fell them without fear of reprisal. But, for Gartog, there was no strength granted, no great insight, no... well, anything. 

This was clearly a thorn in his side, an obstacle in his pursuits. He started looking elsewhere, and looked to the shamans. Their power was the equal to the priests, they could teach him the arcane arts, and with that perhaps he could find equal power, perhaps even surpassing the priests. 

It wasn’t until later in his training that Gartog began to realise what he now considers the truth. The two magics being so similar is no coincidence. They are one and the same, two sides of the same coin. Divine magic is not divine at all, just another crafting of the power of the arcane. Increasingly he begins to believe that Maglubiyet does not even exist, or at least cares little for this mortal realm. That is why he never had the guidance of Maglubiyet, none of the witch doctors do. Their magic, while different from that in which Gartog has now trained, is of no divine power. 

Since then, he has considered all witch doctors with a mix of respect and contempt. That they could so cleverly weave their web of lies and convince people of the divine spirit empowering them was genius indeed, but Gartog resents the lies, knowing that he is their equal. One day, he will rise in power and expose the witch doctors for the sham that they have subjected the goblins to, and, when that day comes, he will be known as a hero of Yar Gock. [/sblock]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Gartog Gimm, Goblin Sorcerer 2
Str 8	(2pts)
Dex 16	(6pts)
Con 14 (6pts)
Int  12	(4 pts)
Wis 8	(0 pts)
Cha 14 (10pts)

Hit points: 11
AC: 14, Touch: 14, Flat-footed: 11	(+3 Dex, +1 size)
Initiative +3
Alignment: Lawful Evil

Saving throws:
Fortitude +2	(+2 Con)
Reflex: +3	(+3 Dex)
Will: +2	(+3 Base, -1 Wis)

Base Attack : +1	Grapple –4 (+1 BAB, -1 Str, -4 Size)
Melee: +1	(+1 BAB, -1 Str, +1 size)
Ranged +5 	(+1 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 size)

Dagger, melee +1, dmg 1d3-1, crit 19-20/x2
Dagger, ranged 10ft: +5, dmg 1d3-1, crit 19-20/x2
Sling, ranged 50ft, +5, dmg 1d3-1, crit 20/x2

Skills: 
Appraise (INT)			+1
Balance (DEX)			+3
Bluff (CHA)				+2
Climb (STR)				-1
Concentration (CON, 5 ranks)	+7
Craft (INT)				+1
Diplomacy (CHA)			+2
Disguise (CHA)			+2
Escape Artist (DEX)			+3
Forgery (INT)				+1
Gather Information (CHA)		+2
Heal (WIS)				-1
Hide (DEX, Small)			+7
Intimidate (CHA)			+2
Jump (STR)				-1
Knowledge (arcane) (INT, 5 ranks)	+6
Listen (WIS, Familiar)		+2
Move Silently (DEX, Racial)		+7
Perform (CHA)			+3
Ride (DEX, Racial)			+7
Search (INT)				+1
Sense Motive (WIS)			-1
Spellcraft (INT, 5 ranks, synergy)	+8
Spot (WIS) 				-1
Survival (WIS)			-1
Swim (STR)				-1
Use Rope (DEX)			+3

Feats: Point Blank Shot (1st)

Languages: Common, Goblin, Draconic

Other notes: 
Darkvision to 60ft
Speed 30ft/x4
Proficient with all simple weapons[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]Dagger		 			2 gp
Sling 					0 gp
10 sling bullets 			1sp
Spell Component Pouch 		5gp
Backpack				2gp
Inkpen					1sp
Ink					8gp
2 sheets parchment			4sp
Waterskin				1gp
Mirror					10gp
Blanket				3sp
Belt pouch				1gp

Alchemists Fire			20gp
Tanglefoot Bag			50gp
Antitoxin				50gp

2 potions of cure light wounds 	100gp
Scroll of Magic Weapon		25gp
Scroll of Expeditious Retreat		25gp
Scroll of Disguise Self		25gp
Scroll of Tenser’s Floating Disk	25gp
Scroll of Unseen Servant		25gp
Scroll of Comprehend Languages	25gp

Additional expenditure: 100gp for summoning bat familiar

Wealth: 1sp
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Known]Orisons (DC: 12): Daze, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic
1st level (DC: 13): Colour Spray, Ray of Enfeeblement[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, That is a death-wish waiting to happen.   
I look forward to seeing this roleplayed.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Wow, That is a death-wish waiting to happen.




And you don't want to know what the goblin tribe does to you when they consider you a blasphemer!


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 24, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> And you don't want to know what the goblin tribe does to you when they consider you a blasphemer!



Do Goblinoids like popcorn?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Wow, That is a death-wish waiting to happen.
> I look forward to seeing this roleplayed.




Once the recruit is ending, I'll post to the select players a lot of information about the goblin society of the Yar-Gock tribe.
So you'll have plenty of guide lines how to act evil …


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess I just shouldn't bother trying to fit into this game, what with all the other people who are interested and perfectly willing to play evil characters.




Sorry DL  
I'll better change the alignment to Any Evil


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Correct; I should have Nerrak Spleenbiter posted up by the weekend. He'll also be a wolf rider, but only because his animal companion is a wolf.




Rhun - point me to the source of Greenbound Summoning feat please


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 25, 2007)

Strahd,  
I guess I'm not really up for the evil campaign either.  I was hoping to see things from the goblins point of view, and maybe explore the idea that they're not as evil as the humans and demis see them.  If it's heading down the path of true evil, I think I'll bow out and wish you all good gaming.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Strahd,
> I guess I'm not really up for the evil campaign either.  I was hoping to see things from the goblins point of view, and maybe explore the idea that they're not as evil as the humans and demis see them.  If it's heading down the path of true evil, I think I'll bow out and wish you all good gaming.




Sorry to hear that ... But to survive in such a society you must be evil.
Even surviving in the outer world, to collect food you must ambush innocent travelers and kill'em, you must avenge the adventurers who tries to break into your lair and kill your tribe and so on ...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 25, 2007)

I was actually thinking the exact same thing Redclaw.  The idea that a society like the one goblins are percieved to be has always seemed quite silly to me.  The only reason they're like that is so that adventurers have something weak to kill.  No society like that could actually survive.  It would be very quickly destroyed by those stronger than it if it did not first destroy itself.




			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that ... But to survive in such a society you must be evil.
> Even surviving in the outer world, to collect food you must ambush innocent travelers and kill'em, you must avenge the adventurers who tries to break into your lair and kill your tribe and so on ...




I felt compelled to say this in order to explain a bit more about my feelings on the subject.

Why attack innocent travellers for food when you can just hunt and gather plants?  Why bother?  If the area is no good for that then where are all these travellers coming from and why don't the goblins just move there, or hell, integrate into the more advanced society?  Groups that cannot adapt to changing conditions will not survive.  The whole idea of goblins being these evil marauding creatures yet somehow extremely weak and stupid sounds exactly like what europeans thought of africans a few centuries ago.  It stinks of ignorant prejudice, so the idea that all of it is actually true is highly implausible and boring to me.  If that's your idea of fun well, have fun, but this is why it isn't mine.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Goblin Witch Doctor*

[sblock]Name: Suxm Dreadgouge
Gender: Male
Race: Goblin
Class: Cleric
Level: 2
Deity: Maglubiyet
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Age: 18
Height: 3’-5”
Weight: 43#

Str 12 (+1) {6, -2 race}
Dex 10 (+0) {0, +2 race}
Con 14 (+2) {6}
Int 12 (+1) {4}
Wis 14 (+2) {6}
Cha 12 (+1) {6, -2 race}

AC: 18 (+0 Dex, +1 size, +5 armor, +2 shield)
Touch: 11
Flatfooted: 18
Initiative: +0
Speed: 20 ft
ACP: -7
BAB: +1
Grapple: -1
HP: 18

Racial Abilities: Small size, Darkvision 60ft, +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.

Saves:
Fort +5 (base 3, +2 Con)
Ref +0 (base 0, +0 Dex)
Will +5 (base 3, +2 Wis)

Weapon:
Battleaxe +4 melee 1d6+1 dmg x3 S
Morningstar +3 melee 1d6+1 dmg x2 BP

Feat:
Martial Weapon Proficiency (battleaxe)

Skills:
Diplomacy +6 (+8) (5 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 goblins or hobgoblins)
Heal +7 (5 ranks, +2 Wis)
Hide -3 (0 ranks, +0 Dex, +4 size, -7 ACP)
Move Silently -3 (0 ranks, +0 Dex, +4 racial, -7 ACP)
Ride +4 (0 ranks, +0 Dex, +4 racial)
Spellcraft +6 (5 ranks, +1 Int)

Language Known: Common, Goblin, Draconic

Equipment:
Small Chainmail (150gp, 20#, worn)
Small Heavy Wooden Shield (7gp, 5#, arm)
MW Small Battleaxe (310gp, 3#, belt)
Morningstar (8gp, 3#, belt)
Silver Holy Symbol (25gp, 1#, neck)
Traveler’s Outfit (worn)

Magic:
Domains: Destruction, Earth
Spells (DC 12+Level):
0: Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Poison, Guidance
1: Bless, Cause Fear, Doom, Inflict Light Wounds*[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Why attack innocent travellers for food when you can just hunt and gather plants?  Why bother?  If the area is no good for that then where are all these travellers coming from and why don't the goblins just move there, or hell, integrate into the more advanced society?  Groups that cannot adapt to changing conditions will not survive.  The whole idea of goblins being these evil marauding creatures yet somehow extremely weak and stupid sounds exactly like what europeans thought of africans a few centuries ago.  It stinks of ignorant prejudice, so the idea that all of it is actually true is highly implausible and boring to me.  If that's your idea of fun well, have fun, but this is why it isn't mine.




It's just a game DL, don't take it too far, we are here to enjoy, not to analyze the goblin society and the evil in the world.
I just felt that I want to DM the good folk and let the players feel the other side of the table, to play marauding goblins who need to survive and do other things, like avenge the dwarves and to climb up the hierarchy of the tribe..
I have a couple of interest missions and adventures in this mini campaign and that's all.
Those who are interested submitted sheets, I didn't meant to hurt those who feel offended by playing evil.


----------



## snowcone (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm interested in playing as well.

Hruggek, Goblin Witch Doctor (Druid 2)

Hruggek was apprenticed to the witch doctor balgurt at an early age.  His master was cruel and beat him often, as is normal in the master/apprentice relationship.  Balgurt showed Hruggek the glory of serving Maglubiyet.  During the dwarven incursion, Hruggek took advantage of the situation to kill his master and ascend to his rightful place in the tribe as a witch doctor.  The tribe has grown week, allowing Mogur to seize control with the aid of a non believer and non goblin.  What’s even worse is that the high priest supports this weakling.  Hruggek seeks to bring the tribe back into the fold of glorious Maglubiyet by replacing the leader with a strong goblin leader who does not rely on outside races to assert their authority, but does it in the true goblin way of beating the tribe into submission.  He also seeks to take back the tribes territory from the filthy dwarves.

Hruggek, Goblin Druid 2
Str 10 (4 pts)
Dex 12 (2 pts)
Con 14 (6 pts)
Int 10 (2 pts)
Wis 16 (10 pts)
Cha 10 (4 pts)

Hit points: 18
AC: 17, Touch: 12, Flat-footed: 16 (+5 armor (Hide +3, Hvy Wood shield +2) +1 Dex, +1 size)
Initiative +1
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Saving throws:
Fortitude +5 (+2 Con, 3 base)
Reflex: +1 (+1 Dex)
Will: +6 (+3 Base, 3 Wis)

Base Attack : +1 Grapple –3 (+1 BAB, -1 Str, -4 Size)
Melee: +2 (+1 BAB, +1 size)
Ranged +5 (+1 BAB, +1 Dex, +1 size)

Scimitar, melee +2, dmg 1d4, crit 18-20/x2
Sling, ranged 50ft, +5, dmg 1d3, crit 20/x2

Skills:  
Handle Animal  (CHA 5 ranks) +5
Diplomacy (CHA 4 ranks) +4
Concentration (CON 5 Ranks) +7
Survival (Wis 5 Ranks) +10
Knowledge Nature (INT 1 Rank) +3

Feats: 
Spell Focus Conjuration

Languages: Goblin, druidic

Other notes: 
Darkvision to 60ft
Speed 30ft/x4
Animal Companion (Wolf, Balgurt) Average Monster Manual?
Nature Sense +2 Knowledge Nature, +2 Survival
Wild Empathy
Woodland Stride

Equipment:
Battleaxe (used for beheadings) 10gp
Scimitar 15gp
Sling 20 bullets 2sp
Hide 15gp
Heavy wooden shield 7gp
Backpack 2gp
Holy symbol 1gp


Can we purchase wands with fewer than 50 chrgs i.e. wand of clw with 10 chrgs?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2007)

Nerrak Spleenbiter has been posted (post #45 above).




			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rhun - point me to the source of Greenbound Summoning feat please




As mentioned above, I'll readdress this feat if the mini-campaign progresses far enough for us to gain levels. Summoning at level 2 really isn't worth the effort.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2007)

Those of you who posted, regarding age - 13 - 16 is a good age for a goblin level 2


----------



## doghead (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not a real fan of play Evil (with a capital E) either. But then Ur'nagi doesn't fit in anyway, so what does she care what others think of her?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2007)

Micar Sin said:
			
		

> Ok heres my submission for a rogue...
> Ktas, Male Goblin Rog2 ...




Micar, can you flesh out the BG,
Thanks


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2007)

snowcone said:
			
		

> Can we purchase wands with fewer than 50 chrgs i.e. wand of clw with 10 chrgs?




You better hide it real bad ... if the Mogur will find it out, you're history


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Half way Summery
> 
> Doghead – female Goblin ? (Wold rider)




Here is a rough indication of the lines along which I am thinking.

Female Goblin Fighter 2
HD * 2d10+2 (hp's 19)
BAB +2
* melee +4 short spear (1d4+1)
* melee +3 battle-axe or long-sword (1d6+1)
* range +5 short spear (1d4+1, 20 ft.)
Saves * Fort +4, Refl +3, Will +0
Skills * Handle Animal (CHA) 5/+5, Hide (DEX) 0/+7, Move Silently (DEX) 0/+7, Ride (DEX) 5/+12, Swim (STR) 5/+6.
Feats * Mounted Combat [CL1], Weapon Focus (Short Spear) [FB1], Dodge [FB2]. 
Abilities * STR 12[6](-2) DEX 16[6](+2) CON 12[4] INT 13[5] WIS 10[2] CHA 11[5](-2)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2007)

Recruiting is over - those of you that need to complete their character and are still interested, please do so (Ethandrew, War Shrike, Drowned Hero)

I'll pick up the player till Thursday, to give those who haven't finished to sketch and flesh, enough time to do it.

Thanks to all of those who posted …
Strahd.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2007)

Dog head – I must say that you'll have hard times with a female … especially if the Mogur will call her for mating  

But … as a female fighter, she can be the most brutal female of all, thus the tribe may consider her quite above the other female, especially after she knocked some male goblins in the tribe's arena.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2007)

Time goes slowly, I'm done waiting …

Here are the ones who are most suitable for the campaign:
Rhun – Goblin Druid 2
Free Xenon – bugbear Ranger 1
Micar Sin – Goblin Rogue 2
Tailspinner – Goblin Cleric 2
Doghead – female Gobin Fighter 2

Please post your characters is the following RG


The OOC thread is over HERE
There are lots of information for the beginning, please read and enlighten.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2007)

Rock'n!


----------

